# I am tired!!!!!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nuff said!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have almost the exact same picture of Cash!  I seriously love watching them sleep, they are just adorable!!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is one of Baxter looking very tired lol.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Truly Scrumptious was whacked here, wanted a snooze, but Rubes still wanted to party :


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little darling Darcy giving ME a bit of a break after a crazy half hour....Vizsla's, dont you just love them................. :-*


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper (all legs!) and Riley in rarely seen "sleeping" mode. I love the picture of Riley because she looks like she's smiling in her sleep.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Another rare moment - Ruby laying down in the presence of her BFF Chase.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is my two-headed dragon invading the V couch


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

wedi bleno llan (welsh for very tired!!!)  i love roxy when shes sleeping it gives me 5 mins lol


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha, good one Suliko! 

I have SO many pictures of Otto sleeping! He just looks so peaceful. This is one of my favs


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo after a long day


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I have so many of Ruby sleeping, from wee pup to now.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sophie sleeping  I love her positions!! And she can fall asleep mid-play


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder how Elroy can even breathe!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow this thread took off suddenly!!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

This is another one that's makes me laugh


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

Penny impersonating a butchers carcass - so attractive!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny's first day with us, back in April. Then a few more of Penny. One of both with my fiancé. An one of me, not my best shot, as I found myself after a morning nap.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the first one of penny didn't load.


----------



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Enjoying the sun


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I was looking for one of those shots with her flews flopped open, but this was all I have handy...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Victoria - much more lady like in this one. This censored version is adorable.


----------

